# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Appeler une servlet depuis une classe java

## cyclopsnet

Bonjour;
Je veux appeler une servlet de puis une classe java.
Comment faire?
Merci.

----------


## link256

Bonjour,

peux tu tre plus explicite sur ta demande que cherches-tu  faire exactement ?

----------


## redguts

Bonjour,

ta question me fait peur : normalement, dans une appli web, la servlet est charge de l'affichage (et encore, en gnral, on utilise la JSP pour cela) ou de lancer des routines et donc accde aux classes mtier, mais a ne marche pas dans l'autre sens.
Si tu veux lancer une opration mtier, tu devrais plutt appeler les classes impliques.
Est-ce que tu as la main sur le code en question?

----------


## Kevinou974

Salut,

J'ai le mme problme. Je dveloppe une appli Web avec GWT. En fait, je souhaiterai sauvegarder des donnes avec JDO en appelant un servlet depuis une classe java (si c'est possible bien sr).

Donc j'ai un formulaire que je souhaiterai sauvegarder via l'action d'un bouton dans ma classe java:



```

```

Puis un servlet (ou autre chose) fait le traitement:



```

```

Donc voila. Merci d'avance pour la rponse

----------

